# What car have you moved on to after GTR?



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi
Haven't been on here for ages, but hello to all the good friends I made on here, particularly the Bruntingthorpe contingent, and also Webster who bought my Litchfield Stage 4 GTR, and of course Fuggles who arranged the brilliant trip to Japan, and all of my fellow Japan trip travellers!

It's hard to find a car to replace the GTR, but if like me you simply want a change, what have you moved on to from your GTR? I confess I nearly bought a Porsche Turbo S, but found this SLS sounded so much better...

I get it on Wednesday. What have you moved on to?
Regards
Rhodri
PS I remember the moderators on this forum were particularly hot, but I think this is the right section for this post?


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

They look great and sound great to enjoy


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Rhodri,

Good to hear from you, that is a serious bit of kit you have there.
Still in the GTR will be 5 years next April and cannot think of anything to replace it.

You must bring the SLS to Brunters my brother brought his Panamera turbo via one of the other clubs.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Rhodri great to see you back on here buddy.

Also nice to see there was a little money left after doing up your house!

Great car BTW, they sound they nice even if they're not as great to drive......


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

I luuuurve the SLS, a wonderful car with THAT iconic engine!

Interested to know your initial thoughts v Stage 4 GT-R?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm still on the GT-R forum because I still have a GT-R.

:clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

paul__k said:


> Hi Rhodri,
> 
> Good to hear from you, that is a serious bit of kit you have there.
> Still in the GTR will be 5 years next April and cannot think of anything to replace it.
> ...



Yep, 5 years with my GTR and 16 with the R33, sorry chap but a seagull winged German car aint gonna cut it for me, big, noisy, and don't go round corners


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Steve said:


> Yep, 5 years with my GTR and 16 with the R33, sorry chap but a seagull winged German car aint gonna cut it for me, big, noisy, and don't go round corners


SLS AMG is quiet a special vehicle in all honesty.. My bro had it for a year before he sold it for the MP4.. Amazing car with soo much grunt, leaves you smiling all dayy  around all the corners even though most of the time you wont be going straight round em


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I was looking at alternatives yesterday as my GT-R went a few weeks ago but I'm looking for more sensible alternatives for next year. Super sensible would be a Land Rover Discovery 4 but, after hearing so many stories about poor reliability with JLR products, that's on the back burner. Next on the list was the Audi RS5 but I wasn't exactly overwhelmed when I looked at it in the flesh. Last one I looked at was the Merc A45 AMG which is a bit of a wolf in sheeps clothing but still didn't grab me. I want an everyday car that has a bit of performance but I'm left cold by what I see so I haven't moved to anything yet.

Nice choice with the SLS though, 8 cylinders will always give a great soundtrack.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

sold the GTR over a month ago... 

got the new Ranger Rover (not sport) on order.
Also got a f10 bmw 530d 

I already know as soon as i can (may be a year odd) ill be selling the bmw for another gtr. Genuinely looked at many other cars including the SLS, 458, mp4....they really don't compare. I even looked at an aventador and i could not see myself enjoying it daily like the gtr. (its so annoying getting in and out). if anyone of them had the ATTESA E-TS AWD System of the GTR id take a 458 or mp4. 

Stage 4.5 with litchfield suspension + better brakes. could also add some light weight seats to drop 50-60kg. Would still be much cheaper.

secretly im hoping ill get some news on the r36 with in 12 months. 7 speed box, a bit lighter...


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I was looking at alternatives yesterday as my GT-R went a few weeks ago but I'm looking for more sensible alternatives for next year. Super sensible would be a Land Rover Discovery 4 but, after hearing so many stories about poor reliability with JLR products, that's on the back burner. Next on the list was the Audi RS5 but I wasn't exactly overwhelmed when I looked at it in the flesh. Last one I looked at was the Merc A45 AMG which is a bit of a wolf in sheeps clothing but still didn't grab me. I want an everyday car that has a bit of peformance but I'm left cold by what I see so I haven't moved to anything yet.
> 
> Nice choice with the SLS though, 8 cylinders will always give a great soundtrack.


M135i is fast, fun and a bargain


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Impossible said:


> got the new Ranger Rover (not sport) on order.


Over the old one I found the new touchscreen controls really cheap with a poor resolution screen.
Something they really need to update when it's facelifted as cars costing less than half have better touchscreens.

Which engine did you go for?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Henry 145 said:


> M135i is fast, fun and a bargain


is the m135i a 135i but with a limited slip diff?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Over the old one I found the new touchscreen controls really cheap with a poor resolution screen.
> Something they really need to update when it's facelifted as cars costing less than half have better touchscreens.
> 
> Which engine did you go for?


i went for the 4.4. A lot of the reviewers said the 3.0 was enough but for some reason i found the 4.4 to be better around bends, more like the new sport. its has a bit more weight and extra dampers at the front if i can remember. I couldnt feel the extra weight, was defo more controlled and pulled much better.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Impossible said:


> i went for the 4.4. A lot of the reviewers said the 3.0 was enough but for some reason i found the 4.4 to be better around bends, more like the new sport.


Good choice.
The 4.4 has a form of active suspension the 3.0 lacks.

I tested both and by comparison the 3.0 rolls more and dives under braking like a boat.

Hated it.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Impossible said:


> is the m135i a 135i but with a limited slip diff?


No diff but quaiffe do one


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> M135i is fast, fun and a bargain


Not overly struck by its looks but it could be a contender, especially as it's available with a manual trans.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

CT17 said:


> Good choice.
> The 4.4 has a form of active suspension the 3.0 lacks.
> 
> I tested both and by comparison the 3.0 rolls more and dives under braking like a boat.
> ...


couldn't agree more and also with the screen comment. 

ummmm....massage seats......also pre heat/cool function will be great of those cold winter and hot summer days.

just a guess but the screen res will most likely be due to the duel view technology. they must be using a passive filter so you see either only the odd or even lines of the screen. like a 3d movie.


----------



## Jimbles (Jul 4, 2012)

Fresnel.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I went from an 09/59 Gtr to a facelift 11 plate yellow Gtr  

Just upgraded my daily for a 2013 fiesta ST 250hp in a fiesta will be fun!

Love the SLS , enjoy


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

The SLS is immense !!


Chris


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

MattGTR750 said:


> I went from an 09/59 Gtr to a facelift 11 plate yellow Gtr
> 
> Just upgraded my daily for a 2013 fiesta ST 250hp in a fiesta will be fun!
> 
> Love the SLS , enjoy


Mountune Fiesta ST?

Not driven one, but they do look like a real hoot.


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Rhodri

Love the SLS, great choice :thumbsup:

I'm still really enjoying your old GTR, its a wonderful car. I can't see myself changing it for a good few years yet.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Wanna see you open those doors in a Multi Storey car park with cars parked either side ;-)


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> No diff but quaiffe do one


As a DD, wolf in sheeps and occasional track toy I think the M135i (with an after market LSD and good brake/handling pack) is a good contender. You can also tune them up a bit. 

However I've currently stalled bringing the family onside (as the 5th car on drive, which is too small to accommodate one really):
Wife thinks they're ugly and wants something to do 50mpg minimum
My lads think they're tarnished by typical bimmer driver demographic / badge wise ... and their Granddad's got a 1 series.

The SLS is a really nice car IMO.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

lovely car mate.... decat it and let her out in the open road! Thing honestly sounds like a fighter jet


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

They are much nicer in the flesh and do sound great but I have a few issues with them.

Their internal switchgear is now the same as the SLK R172. Their twin clutch gearbox is lazy, they might feel a bit like a one trick pony after a GTR, but my biggest gripe is that they can't hold on to their money. Dealers discount them by £40k from rrp and they still don't shift.

It's great if you buy on the correct side of that, but I wonder if their overpricedness trickles down into second hand depreciation figures.


----------



## BushyBoy (Nov 1, 2012)

nice car there mate


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Steve said:


> Wanna see you open those doors in a Multi Storey car park with cars parked either side ;-)


If anyone's dumb enough to take a car like that into a multi-storey car park then so be it. It wouldn't matter if there are cars parked either side as the gull wing doors don't need much clearance at all...apparently.

I'll say again, it's an awesome car and I would love to get a test drive in one to compare against my GT-R. Had a passenger ride in one at the latest PH Sunday Service at Merc-Benz World and loved it. The noise, the speed, braking, handling and bags of presence. :bowdown1:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Karls said:


> If anyone's dumb enough to take a car like that into a multi-storey car park then so be it. It wouldn't matter if there are cars parked either side as the gull wing doors don't need much clearance at all...apparently.
> 
> I'll say again, it's an awesome car and I would love to get a test drive in one to compare against my GT-R. Had a passenger ride in one at the latest PH Sunday Service at Merc-Benz World and loved it. The noise, the speed, braking, handling and bags of presence. :bowdown1:


Sometimes you lot make me giggle 

What's wrong with parking "a car like this" in a Multi Storey Car Park? We have some nice ones now where they actually leave your wheels on after vandalising your car!!!!

It’s ugly, brutish and German!!! (and got silly doors!!)


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Can't quite compete with the SLS but here is my track day project BRZ.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

sweet !!!

Supercharged GT86 is what I am looking at


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Congratulations on some nice wheels, authentic sausage fest!
Less fighter jet than epic Messerschmitt Bf 109 soundtrack 

Protegimus


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Steve said:


> Sometimes you lot make me giggle
> 
> What's wrong with parking "a car like this" in a Multi Storey Car Park? We have some nice ones now where they actually leave your wheels on after vandalising your car!!!!
> 
> It’s ugly, brutish and German!!! (and got silly doors!!)


Steve, you have no taste sir. Except of course in GT-R's :bowdown1:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, of course in GTR's and Rolls, Bentley, Jags, and in fact anything except German cars, each to their own


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> sweet !!!
> 
> Supercharged GT86 is what I am looking at


Iain's Rotrex system?:chuckle:


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

My MP4-12C 
I really fancy that Nismo R35:bowdown1:
7:08 is mental.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Afternoon Mr J

Basically your car choices are sh1te. That's all

Stunning, not a lot more can be said & bagsy a pax ride when down next?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

CSL said:


> My MP4-12C
> I really fancy that Nismo R35:bowdown1:
> 7:08 is mental.



Nice, I'm wondering if it feels much quicker than a 550 GT-R, I'd guess about the same to 100mph then the MP4 would pull away?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Trevgtr said:


> Nice, I'm wondering if it feels much quicker than a 550 GT-R, I'd guess about the same to 100mph then the MP4 would pull away?


I'd suggest one would need a stage 4.5 or even stage 5 to overtake it.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

CSL said:


> My MP4-12C
> I really fancy that Nismo R35:bowdown1:
> 7:08 is mental.[/QUOTE
> The Nismo is exclusive and more track focussed looking, but id like to know what a stage 5 car with good breaks and suspension would do around the ring.
> ...


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Steve said:


> sweet !!!
> 
> Supercharged GT86 is what I am looking at


I think we know where you might get one of those from...A pathfinder as always Steve!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

No one here is ever going to get a 7.08 lap time at the Ring, get over it, as much as I like the idea of the GTR posting these fantastic times it***8217;s just another marketing exercise.

We all know how good the car is out of the box and with a few enhancements can be more than mental for most of us!!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Great to hear from old friends, and some really interesting comments. Also, I LOVE that McLaren! Haven't seen one in that colour before.

So, I have the SLS now and in response to a few people asking here are my initial thoughts. First, it's almost impossible for me to drive it without a huge grin on my face. It may not accelerate quite as hard as a GTR, but my God the noise!! It's like strapping yourself on top of a lion. Second, the doors are a hoot. Someone mentioned needing width to open them - answer is no as they only extend sideways about 6 or 7 inches, less than you need to open a GTR in fact! You do need to watch the height, but still even the mirrors which are the highest point only reach just over 7 feet. They miss my roll up garage doors by quite a bit as you can see in the photo. So it would go in a multi-storey, but frankly why would I ever park it in one...?

The other thing about it is the sheer quality. Everything oozes quality, from the carbon fibre through the leather, Alcantara and then the quite amazing Bang and Olufsen music system, which is simply the best car system I've heard (it needs to be to drown out the engine!).

As regards price and depreciation, quite obviously it all depends on what you pay for the car in the first place. I think I got a very good deal on the car. They stop making them in July and the replacement will not have gull-wing doors nor a huge naturally aspirated engine, so it's the last of a singular breed which I reckon will keep its value pretty well going forward. You could even make a case that it will be a future classic, and given the quality and spec which I suspect is a result of AMG being given free reign with the car in the first place, you may have a point. 

My summary is that I still absolutely love the GTR, but I'm delighted to say that I seem to have the capability to love plenty of other road cars too. I bet that Subaru is a delight to drive too...

btw - delighted to see the 7m 08s lap time, particularly as it was Michael Krumm driving. I was lucky enough to be one of the GTROC members who got taken round Silverstone by him in a GTR a year or 2 back. Still far and away the best driver I've ever been in a car with!


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Congrats on the car ! :thumbsup: Looks pretty evil in that color  I still miss my bro's SLS, that lion sound is just something you never really get over.. Only AMG drivers will understand, the G55, SLS, C63 all have the lion grunt, but SLS has it the most!

Anyways enjoy the car, dont get too tail happy


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Trevgtr said:


> Nice, I'm wondering if it feels much quicker than a 550 GT-R, I'd guess about the same to 100mph then the MP4 would pull away?


It definitely 'feels' quicker in a straight line but is actually very similar up to about 80, then 1400kg v 1800kg takes over. Throw in some appropriate bends and it feels quicker still.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Just looked on fastest laps.com
Comparing it to the 09 GTR it is faster on 6 out of 26 tracks.
For a Rwd car this is impressive.
I suspect the traction control light may turn into a strobe light when driven hard in the damp!
I need to have a go in one of these so will be hitting mercedes world next year for a go.
Enjoy the car:smokin:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

I would be keen to hear more about the new range rover as well... I have heard they spend more time at the dealers workshop than they do on the road - re-affirming the JLR reputation for shocking reliability... 
my last range literally "fell apart". virtually everything went wrong on it... such a shame as they drive like Bentleys and make you feel great - when they work !


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Rhodri i am amazed that you have not been round here with your lion. I guess that this weekend we are going for a spin. You can borrow my GTR if its back from MH haha


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Nickgtr35 said:


> Rhodri i am amazed that you have not been round here with your lion. I guess that this weekend we are going for a spin. You can borrow my GTR if its back from MH haha


I thought you were in Sweden this week! See you tomorrow!


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

nick the tubman said:


> I would be keen to hear more about the new range rover as well... I have heard they spend more time at the dealers workshop than they do on the road - re-affirming the JLR reputation for shocking reliability...
> my last range literally "fell apart". virtually everything went wrong on it... such a shame as they drive like Bentleys and make you feel great - when they work !


Have just ordered a 4.4 Autobiography, will arrive some time in Feb but I'll wait and pick up in March.
To be fair I've been pretty lucky with the LRJ vehicles I've had in the past. Wife has a Freelander which has also been great.
Fingers crossed the RR is the same.
Happy to report in after a few months of ownership.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jasper013 said:


> Have just ordered a 4.4 Autobiography, will arrive some time in Feb but I'll wait and pick up in March.
> To be fair I've been pretty lucky with the LRJ vehicles I've had in the past. Wife has a Freelander which has also been great.
> Fingers crossed the RR is the same.
> Happy to report in after a few months of ownership.


How did you find the buttons and screen?

This was my main gripe and it's got to be improved.

They have a ataken a lot of the buttons away and now it's all accessed via the touchscreen.

When driving you can't even press a button to switch the heated seat on now, you have to go into the menu system o nteh touchscreen and activate it.
So it takes longer, you have to take your eyes off the road and also it's three or four motions to select instead of one button press.

I just don't see that as an improvement over my last one (2008 TDV8 Vogue SE)

As I mentioned earlier, the screen also looks low resolution (possible due to dual-view?) which looks very cheap and doesn't make being forced to use it for nearly everything a pleasure.

Overall it just doesn't feel like a Range Rover anymore IMO, it's just a big luxury car.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I moved onto a F Type for all of one day, before it broke. Sent it back to the dealer, and I will never, ever, have another JLR product again


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

CT17 said:


> How did you find the buttons and screen?
> 
> This was my main gripe and it's got to be improved.
> 
> ...


I suppose it depends on how you like your cabin to look - I prefer the uber clean look and to be fair it wont be going off road so all I was after was a big luxury car.
Of course I may well find that the extra messing about with the touchscreen will become tedious but time will tell.
And look at it this way, less buttons and switches means less things to fall off


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> I moved onto a F Type for all of one day, before it broke. Sent it back to the dealer, and I will never, ever, have another JLR product again


Yes spotted your saga. Pity becuase it looks to tick all the right boxes if you are after a fast 2 seater cabrio. They are also offering 0% finance at the moment which will help shift a few.

I had a similar situation (dud car) many many years ago with a new Vauxhall and sure enough have never looked at them again.


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Meant to comment - SLS is a lovely machine :bowdown1:


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

For those of you who like blue.
Guess where? Lol


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

CSL said:


> For those of you who like blue.
> Guess where? Lol


Dagenham


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

how big is that boot on the macca...any practicality to it or is it just a sunday afternoon car and trackdays.?


----------



## wilwak (Jun 3, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> I moved onto a F Type for all of one day, before it broke. Sent it back to the dealer, and I will never, ever, have another JLR product again


I've got a 5.0L XJ, a 5.0L XK and a 4.2L XKR

All beautiful cars and never had any problem with any of them.

All very refined, comfy and fast.

I'd very much like an F-Type but just waiting a year or two for the glitches to be ironed out.

Drove the 5.0L V8 F-Type around Thruxton as a guest of Jaguar and it was awesome. :bowdown1:


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

Wheels said:


> how big is that boot on the macca...any practicality to it or is it just a sunday afternoon car and trackdays.?


You can get a couple of hand luggage size suitcases in the boot plus 2 coats.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Really is a stunning looking car Rhodri

Is strange moving on from a GT-R, especially a tuned one as in the back of your mind you know it's unlikely you'll be driving anything quicker on the road or track so you have to set your desires elsewhere.

As most of you know, i needed some sensible wheels for a while after my GT-R so opted for a new A8 to cover the increasing miles. Was an excellent mode of transport for what was needed at the time, but I promised myself it would be replaced with something a little quicker & driver focussed so 7 weeks ago my brand new M5 arrived.

I can't kid anyone that it's able to keep up with a tuned GT-R & it would need better RWD driving skills than i have to stay with a stock GT-R, but according to Fastestlaps it's not too far behind as is only 12secs slower round Nordschleife.

However it does excel in other ways such as build quality, refinement, gadgets, fuel consumption & the overall ownership experience. It's also silly cheap to insure & the Lease deals BMW have been offering mean it's almost bargain motoring (never a bad thing).

Will be tracking her next year so it'll be interesting to see how she does in that discipline.


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

MP4-12C, 991 GT3 (coming). GT-R still with me.


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

digi said:


> MP4-12C, 991 GT3 (coming). GT-R still with me.


Very nice collection there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CSL (Jan 18, 2007)

digi said:


> MP4-12C, 991 GT3 (coming). GT-R still with me.



Very nice. Ive got a deposit on a 991 GT3RS due late 2014. What colour have you gone for?


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

digi said:


> MP4-12C, 991 GT3 (coming). GT-R still with me.


Superb mix :thumbsup:.
What are your DD,Shed, Other?


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello anyone out there that remembers me from GTR days! Just thought I'd post to say I've just been offered £30k more for my SLS than I paid for it! I think someone said at the time it suffered terribly from depreciation.......

For some perhaps it did


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

That's good news for you and terrible news for me! Future classic no question.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Audi C7 RS6 for me, love the V8 roar with the sports exhaust:chuckle:

Dave:wavey:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Webber said:


> Very nice collection there!! :thumbsup:


How do you find the others compared with the GTR?

Also has anyone seen the AMS tuned mp4-12c?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dPfh7Uy1EM

PS this is just a tune plus R888 tyres  May be Litchfields will do it.


----------

